# Grimsby Trawler Alaska in WW1



## BigLeithTrawler (Nov 7, 2017)

Can anybody give me any information on the Admiralty requisitioned Grimsby trawler Alaska GY477, clearing mines in WW1? My Grandfather is listed as an "absent" voter in 1919 because he was apparently a member of the crew.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

This any help??

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/A-Ships/alaska1898.html

geoff


----------



## BigLeithTrawler (Nov 7, 2017)

Many thanks indeed Geoff for taking the time to look the Alaska information up, most useful.

Kind regards - Phil


----------

